# Meow from IL



## Miss cat (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey my fellow Cat lovers..... I send meows and headbutts from Illinois. I am a Meowmy to a 5 year old female cat named Patches 8) . I work as an office assistant also. Thank You for having me.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! We hope to see some pictures of your baby! :)


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum! And like mentioned, we love pics!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! I used to live in Illinois for four years. Lovely place.


----------

